# 2010 NY Pro Figure & Team Universe



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 NY Pro Figure & Team Universe A total of 32 women are slated to compete this Saturday at the 2010 NY PRO Figure Event. This will be the largest field of figure competitors in quite some time. 3 out of the 4 who turned pro at the 2010 JR Nationals are wasting no time [...]

*Read More...*


----------

